# Totally frustrated!!!



## Megora

I'm glad they are OK. That's the big thing.


----------



## drofen

Ack!

I wish I knew what it was that triggers them to start messing with stuff, but leave it alone other times.


----------



## LibertyME

Naughty Naughty Doggies!!!!


----------



## Vhuynh2

Oh no I hope the dogs are okay. Sorry for the mess. Sometimes I get too relaxed with Molly too and leave the laundry out in the open when I leave. So far she hasn't gotten into it but I will be putting it away from now.


----------



## swishywagga

Oh dear, hoping they are all ok, please update later and let us know how things are. I really feel for you right now.


----------



## SMBC

Yikes, well glad it wasn't something that was poisonous. I remember when my old dog ate 2 bags on individually wrapped reeses peanut butter cups, wrappers and all. I was so frustrated and I swear it's a phase they go through where they have to destroy things. Hopefully the phase passes soon...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sounds like there's a couple of puppies in your house that are in time out or in the Dog House (not literally of course) tonight.

Sometimes you just never know, hope all of them will be alright.


----------



## OutWest

Update: Called emergency vet. Was told to call poison control. Am on phone with them now. They had us count what was left in the container. The dogs got almost half of them! :bowl::doh: Waiting for word from the vet on next steps.

Seems to be mostly Tucker who ate them--he just vomited up an enormous pool of chewed up tablets. He's outside now.


----------



## Davidrob2

Oh no. I hope the dogs threw up the bulk of them and are OK. I'm sure you are ready for a calm evening after a frustrating afternoon.


----------



## ssacres

Hope everything is ok.


----------



## OutWest

So poison control says its _probably _all OK. We're to watch them for vomiting. If they continue with it, call them back. They had me give Bella hydrogen peroxide. She threw up what seemed to be 10-15 tablets. We're to watch Tucker especially since he seems to have eaten most of them (and vomited them--large puddle awaiting me in the kitchen) If there are too many ingested, it can cause liver problems in some dogs. So we'll watch them for that but they don't think that is too likely. But no emergency visit needed tonight. :bowl::uhoh:


----------



## BajaOklahoma

Poor babies. It probably seemed like fun at the time.

This si why I have to keep Banker crated when we aren't home. Rogue, too.


----------



## ssacres

I feel so bad for them. They just didn't understand how sick it would make them. Poor sweet pups. Sending a prayer and some hugs.


----------



## OutWest

Just called poison control again. Tess is still vomiting. But they're not too worried. Just gave everybody a smidgen of water--probably why she just vomited again. So nothing more for a few hours. Have everyone in different rooms so if I find more vomit doh I'll know whose it is. Yay. Not. 

I am exhausted. But have to say--the poison control service is well worth the $65 fee. It's 24/7 and once you've opened a case, a vet answers the phone for you. 

Tucker is protesting being alone in a room. Tough noogies boy! You have made enough trouble for one day!!!!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

Kathleen
Hoping all goes well and Tucker feels better .
You just never know when these guys will decide to get into
something.
Barbara


----------



## Megora

Outwest - I just checked in again. I'm so sorry both dogs are sick! You are doing the right thing with the hydrogen peroxide and it's GOOD they are throwing up. I hope everything is clear through the night..... one thing too is you might see loose stool for a couple days as well. Scary stuff!


----------



## USAFWife74

Omg....I was going to suggest peroxide too. You must be tired! I'm so sorry you are dealing with this! Pups just don't know what's good for them! Keep us posted!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## GoldensGirl

Fear. Anger. Nausea. Exhaustion. More fear. All mixed with love and worry. You're an experienced dog mom.

I'm so glad that you got home when you did and that they're doing okay. And I hope you get some sleep tonight, though that doesn't sound likely.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Max's Dad

So sorry. This sounds terrible. Hope the dogs are all okay!


----------



## Claudia M

wow wow wow - I can't believe they would chew thru the cap and open the bottle. I hope they will feel better soon and you can get some rest!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

I'm so sorry for you more then the puppies, they, I suspect are just temporarily put out. You are having to fret, run around, clean up and worry. No fun.


----------



## OutWest

So far things are very quiet. No vomiting for the last couple hours.  They are all thirsty and hungry, which is a good sign. They need to wait another hour till they can have a small amount of water and a snack. No dinner for them tonight, per the poison center vet. If they are all fine tomorrow, they can have breakfast. They are all sleeping in crates tonight. If diarrhea is the next stage, I want them in crates! 

My rugs have been through a lot today! Seven deposits of vomit of differing sizes  . Luckily I had Tucker in the kitchen when he did the most. He created a small lake in there. I *really *hope there's no more! I'm going to wait a bit, then take a shower. Meanwhile, the house smells rather funky. Had been ready to have the carpet cleaners in, and now I am going to speed up the date. I keep telling myself that ... this will pass! And someday be very funny! 

But thankfully they all seem OK, although a bit subdued. But subdued works for me right now .


----------



## SandyK

Wow...sorry you had to go through all you did today. I hope the night will be uneventful and all doggies are good in the morning.


----------



## mudEpawz

how awful!!! What a mess... sounds like you had a good workout cleaning the carpets. Im glad to hear that the poison control vet seems to think they will be fine. Im glad youre keeping positive about this, it will be funny one day!


----------



## OutWest

Soooo, I booked a date with Coit Carpet Cleaners! DD will be disappointed--she wanted to go to the beach that day, but we are getting the rugs cleaned instead. 

Just gave dogs a bit of water and am watching them like a hawk in case more vomit is imminent! I'm starting to get my sense of humor back about all of this.


----------



## Pammie

Glad the pups are all OK! and you, too!! 

Why is it I can barely open med bottles but a trio of canny canines can?!!!  :doh:


----------



## Pixie

Just saw this.... (have been out of town this week). Those little trouble makers made quite a mess this time hum? Maybe they were making a statement when it comes to cleaning the carpets?!?!?! Bet that they were glad to help on that 

Good to hear that all is good and it you can "laugh" about it now!


----------



## goldensrbest

I hope every one is okay,this morning.


----------



## OutWest

So this morning I've been parceling out food and water with time in between. So far no problems. I've been able to check Tess's and Bella's poops--both are odd colored and mushy but have shape--not runny diarrhea. Isn't this just fun??? They are all very thirsty and acting starving but I'm going to keep doling it out through the day to be on the safe side. I'm afraid they'll bolt anything I give them and it will just come back up.

Anyway I'm hopeful this is all OK now. I just left word with my vet to clue her in and see if she wanted to do any follow-up. The dogs slept hard last night and are somewhat subdued this morning, Tucker especially. I could use a couple more hour's of sleep myself! LOL


----------



## Max's Dad

Glad to here things have settled down.


----------



## OutWest

The vet called me back. She thinks they will all be fine. I do too, but wanted to hear her say it!  

No more vomiting. Some really nasty gas, though. :yuck: they've been rather subdued most of the day, although I think Bella is ready to romp. But she usually is. 

They had a normal dinner. And I'll give them Kongs for bedtime. They're still giving me the sad faces that say they're starving and "won't somebody please feed me?" :. I don't think I'm going to give them any of the glucosamine-chondroitin for a couple more days. I think they've got enough in their systems.:curtain:

I rolled up the Oriental rug in the dining room and took it to be cleaned. The carpets will be steam cleaned on Thursday. Things are getting back to normal.


----------



## Mayve

Oh boy what an ordeal. Glad everyone is doing well. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

Great news and a relief for you.


----------



## Chaya

Poor naughty pups. I'm glad everything is turning out fine.


----------



## mudEpawz

Thought I'd check in an see how you all were holding up. Im so happy to hear that everyone is doing well (or um, well enough under the circumstances!)

ps im glad to hear you're keeping your humour through out this


----------



## OutWest

mudEpawz said:


> Thought I'd check in an see how you all were holding up. Im so happy to hear that everyone is doing well (or um, well enough under the circumstances!)
> 
> ps im glad to hear you're keeping your humour through out this


I decided to work hard at the humor part... . Laughing definitely makes things more pleasant! I made sure to enjoy my shower with a eucalyptus scrub! Got all the stink out of my nose!


----------

